# Disney Exchange - combine 2 1BRs?



## malyons (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all - just returned from Orlando where I stayed at Sheraton Vistana where I own.  Visited friends staying on site, and really liked the convenience, especially for weeks when we're doing 4-5 days at the disney parks.  I understand DVC doesn't deposit 2BRs for the most part anymore, and I have a family of 5.  Have a question.....lets say I had enough TPUs through RCI to get 2 1BR units during the same week at a DVC resort (any resort I guess, and lets assume I'm lucky enough to make this happen, a longshot, I know).  Is it possible to get connecting units at any of the resorts where I could combine my 2 1BRs if I was willing to pay double the exchange fees and go that route?


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2015)

You won't be able to get adjoining rooms because the 2 bedrooms that lock out are a studio and a one bedroom. If you booked a studio and a one bedroom with the exact same check in dates and same view type (if applicable), you should be able to get the rooms connected with enough notice given to the resort. 

Remember, you'll need an adult listed in each reservation/room. You'll have 2 exchange fees and 2 $95. resort fees.

Edit to add: I actually think you'd have a better chance of getting a 2 bedroom than the above scenario. Just remember to put your request in very far in advance and don't rely on online inventory.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2015)

I would not count on trying to attach 2 separate exchanges to make a 2 bdm. - I think it's a long shot.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2015)

You also need to make sure that none of the tpu's you are using are from Vistana including any combined deposits with left over points from their.  Every point has to come from a non Orlando resort if you are exchanging with tpu's.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 9, 2015)

Depending on your family of 5, DVC 1 BRs (except for AKV Value and some Standard rooms) actually accommodate up to 5 people.

It may be a tight fit - but if staying on site is what you want and you don't get any 2 BRs, 1 BR is "legal".


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Apr 9, 2015)

Presley is correct that there is no such thing as connecting 1 bdrm villas with DVC. It is possible to request that the 2 would be close to one another, though never guaranteed. As a longtime DVC Member I'm surprised that 2 bdrm villas do not come up often in RCI. Perhaps they're just picked off early?

Good luck!


----------



## malyons (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I actually just trade my scottsdale resort thru RCI, not vistana, so would be fine from that perspective, although good to know that rule!  need to get my 2016 unit deposited and start a search, should have well over 100 TPUs if I deposit another and combine.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you combine the deposits into a single deposit you can only have a single ongoing search.  So once it matches to one unit, the search would be over.


----------



## Skittles1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I actually just reserved two 1BR units at SSR for the same exact week in Aug!!! Originally I was searching for a 2 BR, but quickly realized that was unlikely.  I got lucky to find these two units in the online inventory, as I didn't even include SSR in my existing OGS.  Good luck with your search, but know it is possible to get it!  As for connecting units, I'm going to request my rooms be in same building.


----------



## elleny76 (May 22, 2015)

malyons said:


> Hi all - just returned from Orlando where I stayed at Sheraton Vistana where I own.  Visited friends staying on site, and really liked the convenience, especially for weeks when we're doing 4-5 days at the disney parks.  I understand DVC doesn't deposit 2BRs for the most part anymore, and I have a family of 5.  Have a question.....lets say I had enough TPUs through RCI to get 2 1BR units during the same week at a DVC resort (any resort I guess, and lets assume I'm lucky enough to make this happen, a longshot, I know).  Is it possible to get connecting units at any of the resorts where I could combine my 2 1BRs if I was willing to pay double the exchange fees and go that route?



The DVC inventory in RCI is minimal. Good luck (that is the reason I bought DVC..I can not wait for RCI to post 1 exchange..)


----------



## icydog (Aug 4, 2015)

What I HAVE done is reserve a one bedroom at Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge using an exchange and then booked a studio using Disney Vacation Club points.  They were able to put the two units together for a two bedroom lockoff Villa.  Will they always do this? Who knows? But I called to request the combination villa request as soon as I reserved my villas.  I think two one bedroom villas, through RCI, without using DVC points,  would be awesome though.


----------

